# Looking for circuit board builders.



## freakinrikan (Jun 21, 2011)

I need to find someone or a company that can put together some boards for a project im putting together. I have modified an existing setup but its not quite what I need. 
If anyone knows who can do this or if you can please let me know. 
thanks


----------



## bbawkon (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm an engineer at a pretty large electronic contract manufacturer.. US Based. We can build whatever you need built, and we do support prototype quantities.

PM Me for my work-email if interested.

Ben


----------



## freakinrikan (Jun 21, 2011)

thank you, I think your what im looking for 
I cannot pm you cause im a noob 
please email me at [email protected]
thank you and I very much look forward to your email.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 22, 2011)

I am moving this thread to Custom Builders and Modders.

Bill


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Jun 24, 2011)

If you happen to be located in Canada, I work for a small company that does PCB design, embedded electronics, etc, on a contract basis (likely similar to what bbawkon is doing). We're based in Ontario.

If you're looking for something smaller/cheaper (ex. you need a simple board assembled in small quantities for personal use) and it's not time critical, I'd consider taking that work on myself on a contract basis.

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## freakinrikan (Jun 24, 2011)

im not in canada, this would be in small quantities to begin so that the rest can be mocked up and built to see if what im thinking can be done.


----------

